# My doe is making a nest!



## woodleighcreek (Mar 27, 2011)

I went out this morning and there she was making a nest! She is due tomorrow. Im so excited! Here is a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOkQYCXmRSE


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope every thing goes well.


----------



## kasey08 (Mar 28, 2011)

So cute! cant wait to see!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

kasey08 said:
			
		

> So cute! cant wait to see!


She gave birth to 4 live babies. i posted pictures in another thread


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 29, 2011)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> kasey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the other thread?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9550


----------

